#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  What is WINNING?

## mangzee

A few years ago, at the Seattle Special Olympics,  nine contestants,
all physically or mentally disabled, assembled at the starting line
for the 100-yard dash.
At the gun, they all started out, not exactly in a dash, but with a
relish to run the race to the finish and win. All, that is, except
one little boy who stumbled on the asphalt, tumbled over a couple
of times, and began to cry.
The other eight heard the boy cry. They slowed down and looked back.
Then they all turned around and went back. Every one of them.
One girl with Down's Syndrome bent down and kissed him and said:
"This will make it better." Then all nine linked arms and walked
together to the finish line.
Everyone in the stadium stood, and the cheering  went on for several
minutes. People who were there are still telling the story.
Why? Because deep down we know this one thing:
What matters in this life more than winning for ourselves is helping
others win, even if it means slowing down and changing our course.





  Similar Threads: Android is the Rising Star - Clearly Winning the Platform War! Mac Vs. PC: Who Is Really Winning?

----------


## saloni

IS this a truw story.....Where and when did ut happen?? Really touching...

----------

